# Ecu tune 2001 audi tt 225 quatro



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

hey im pretty new to the whole audi scean but im interested in getting some more power out of it, i have the 225 and im just thinking the ecu tune is the cheapest way, but im used to chipping ecus how do i get mine done here? and how much am i looking at to get it done? im in toronto btw


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Ecu tune 2001 audi tt 225 quatro (shock720)*

If you are running mostly stock parts, then go with a Stage 1 flash from any of the leading tuning companies, most notably the one that has a retailer/installer closest to you. Instead of a physical soldered in chip, which actually used to be done, the common ECU flash is the industry standard now. Basically you bring your car to a shop, they hook up diagnostic cables and reprogram the ECU to have new air/fuel/boost mappings.
This is the best way to go because many companies now offer to tailor their tunes to what you have installed on your car. Mostly though the Stage 1, maybe Stage 2 but that really starts shifting apart, tunes all produce nearly identical power and torque figures and follow the stock power delivery. This is why if you are going Stage 1, just go with the closest dealer to you.
If you run big turbo, basically go with Eurodyne or Unitronic. Eurodyne gives you the ability to change things yourself, better if you constantly change things or upgrade parts, such as Air/Fuel. Unitronic will help make a map that near perfectly fits your car for however you want it to drive i.e. stock like or bat out of hell crazy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tommyb13662 (Dec 18, 2019)

Don't bother with eurodyne. It can't even detect a faulty ecu. I spent weeks hunting down codes checking wiring. Replacing sensors. Beating my head against the wall because codes kept changing. Meanwhile every time I would flash with eurodyne "success" finally broke down and took the car to the dealer. They hooked up the car poof hey there are some issues with this ecu :-/ they tried to reflash to stock and hey cuz will not accept because faulty. Sent my ecu in to be rebuilt. Now eurodyne wants me to re-buy my LIC for my car because the rebuilt ecu. They can't even tell it's the same ecu.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

UM (United Motorsports) are the best at tunes. Trust me, their website is still under construction but the offer multiple tunes for the TT’s and I believe a awd haldex flash as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

